# LTC question, But have one *I believe* misdemeanor. Can i still possibly get it?



## AHBoids (May 6, 2009)

Ill really try to make this short and quick.

I just want everyone to understand, That I dont want to try to find out a way to "beat the system" or anything like that, but i am kinda bummed in general that i more than likely will not be able to attain my LTC because of something that happened almost seven years ago when i was young, and stupid. ( not that im not young now, mind you  But those years change ya! lol )

Ill understand if there is no way for me to get my LTC because i screwed up, and i should have been thinking harder when it all happened. 
_But_ I am just curious if may be able to get my LTC even though i might have a guilty mark on my record. ( I believe i was charged as an adult, but im really not positive. )

What, i believe i was charged with was an assault misdemeanor (im not exactly sure what it would be called *and i will be speaking with the officers in my local PD, but im just curious about this and others experience with this before i go, and what i might be able to do otherwise*

I didnt go to jail or anything, but my probation time from a previous incident was extended. _That_ previous incident did not go on my record, and was a continuation without a finding, and was cleared when i finished probation. I ended up finishing Probation early, and my probation officer terminated the rest of the time i had left.

So, thanks for reading, and hopefully you guys and girls might be able to help me out with this information. I really appreciate any advice/info you might be able to offer.

Thanks! - [name redacted by admin]


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Nothing anyone says here is going to be of any practical use to you at all. Internet opinions are about as wasteful as a condom machine at Smith College. I will offer the following suggestions though:
> 
> 1. Talk to the person who issues the license at your local PD. Explain the situation and see what they think.
> 
> ...


Wolf is correct...

But I have to ask...were you actually CONVICTED of assault (GUILTY on your BOP, as opposed to CWOF or DISM, etc)?

Consider the following:

Any person may submit an application for a Class A or B LTC unless the applicant has been convicted of:

(c) a violent crime as defined in section 121

*Section 121* - "Violent crime", *shall mean any crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one year*, or any act of juvenile delinquency involving the use or possession of a deadly weapon that would be punishable by imprisonment for such term if committed by an adult, that: *(i) has as an element the use, attempted use or threatened use of physical force* or a deadly weapon against the person of another; (ii) is burglary, extortion, arson or kidnapping; (iii) involves the use of explosives; or (iv) otherwise involves conduct that presents a serious risk of physical injury to another.

*Chapter 265: Section 13A. Assault or assault and battery; punishment*

Section 13A. (a) Whoever commits an *assault* or an assault and battery upon another *shall be punished by imprisonment for not more than 21/2 years* in a house of correction or by a fine of not more than $1,000.

So you'll need to explore your record in depth and see what exactly it says...because if you have a "G" next to the A+B or assault charge, you may have an issue.


----------



## AHBoids (May 6, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Nothing anyone says here is going to be of any practical use to you at all. Internet opinions are about as wasteful as a condom machine at Smith College. I will offer the following suggestions though:
> 
> 1. Talk to the person who issues the license at your local PD. Explain the situation and see what they think.
> 
> ...


LOL Thanks, I cant argue you there at all about the Internet Opinions  I will admit it is very nice to get even a little information pointing me in the right direction without having to search insanely hard ( this is actually the only forum/website that ive found with even CLOSE to the kind of information i was trying to look for while i wait to go to the PD this weekend) I appreciate it greatly! Thank you 

Thanks for the link too. If i do have any issues, maybe i will hunt down one of the attorney's and give them a call.



csauce777 said:


> Wolf is correct...
> 
> But I have to ask...were you actually CONVICTED of assault (GUILTY on your BOP, as opposed to CWOF or DISM, etc)?
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch.

To be honest, im not really sure what got marked. I dont even think i paid a 1000 fine, but i do know i paid some fine, and i think the appointed Lawyer fees. The only thing i paid entire attention to back then was that i WASNT going to jail. I was so absolutely terrified of the thought. So we were going to check that out when i go down to the station. I guess that i should hope for the best, and expect the worst.

Really guys, i do appreciate the effort to try to help me with my question. Its been eating at me since i read the Misdemeanor part when i was filling out the forms, and kinda made my heart sink a bit. ( Ive been really excited about it since i finished my Hunter Safety.)

Ill come back to update the thread. Hopefully it might help another person who might be in the same situation as me down the road. ( Its great when these threads come up in google searches!)

Take care! - Alicia


----------



## AHBoids (May 6, 2009)

So i guess i dont have a Misdemeanor, but a disorderly conduct ( with a G next to that) The officer i spoke to, dosnt believe that it would disqualify me, but she said she would speak to the chief, to get 100%. 

Ill search the forums, in the mean time, to see what else i can find until they call me back.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

THey give FID cards to 13 yr olds?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

AHBoids said:


> So i guess i dont have a Misdemeanor, but a disorderly conduct ( with a G next to that) The officer i spoke to, dosnt believe that it would disqualify me, but she said she would speak to the chief, to get 100%.


A guilty on a disorderly will not disqualify you per se under the law, but if your chief is not LTC friendly, you may see that as the reason used for him to disqualify you as an unsuitable person.


----------



## AHBoids (May 6, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> THey give FID cards to 13 yr olds?


I must have messed up on the DOB thing. I dont see anywhere in my User CP that i can change it. Ill continue looking.

Im 23.


----------



## AHBoids (May 6, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> A guilty on a disorderly will not disqualify you per se under the law, but if your chief is not LTC friendly, you may see that as the reason used for him to disqualify you as an unsuitable person.


Well that is good news then*hopefully!*. So i may be in luck then afterall.

Ill make sure to keep the thread updated. I really thank those who are answering my questions.


----------



## AHBoids (May 6, 2009)

Well its been.. a few months ( i think 14 weeks since i submitted my application) And i was successful in getting my LTC  Im pretty happy!! 

I just want to thank the people that gave me the information they did, and that i appreciated it greatly. This site is a really great resource of information!!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

See that folks? An individual came to MASSCOPS, asked a well articulated question, and got helpful answers! It CAN happen!


----------



## Bug_Juice (Sep 11, 2008)

most importantly: what did you buy and / or plan to buy?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

AHBoids said:


> Well that is good news then*hopefully!*. So i may be in luck then afterall.
> 
> Ill make sure to keep the thread updated. I really thank those who are answering my questions.


How old are you Boids? One of us will take care of it for you..


AHBoids said:


> Well its been.. a few months ( i think 14 weeks since i submitted my application) And i was successful in getting my LTC  Im pretty happy!!
> I just want to thank the people that gave me the information they did, and that i appreciated it greatly. This site is a really great resource of information!!


That's what we're here for Boids! Glad it worked out for you!! 

Now do what the Wolfman suggested and bring friends to the range, join the NRA, join GOAL, always employ safe handling of firearms and practice your shooting!
Congrats!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats on getting your LTC. The second amendment is a basic right that all lawful and responsible citizens should be able to enjoy.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Xactly....you now have the responsiblilty of getting another individual to do the same...go to the range, join the NRA..join GOAL.....


----------



## AHBoids (May 6, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Congratulations - now get out there, do the right thing and bring a newbie to the range.


Im still a newbie myself! But absolutely  I want to be comfortable and competent completely myself before i start teaching someone else. THANKS!!!



Harley387 said:


> See that folks? An individual came to MASSCOPS, asked a well articulated question, and got helpful answers! It CAN happen!


Haha! Yes, it absolutely can. I know there are lots of forum people that type in AIM speak, i try to avoid that for the most part, as much as possible. 



Bug_Juice said:


> most importantly: what did you buy and / or plan to buy?


I havent bought anything yet, i need to save up. But i like the feel of the Walther PPK's ( Small hands) as well as one of the Walther 9mm's. I also would like to look at the Beretta Cheetah .380 as well.

I really would like to go shooting with people i know so that i can really see what feels... Right. I dont mind the .40's but i think that its a little excessive for now, for me being such a small person/small hands, and also new to the whole thing. I have a lot of learning to do still!!



KozmoKramer said:


> How old are you Boids? One of us will take care of it for you..
> 
> That's what we're here for Boids! Glad it worked out for you!!
> 
> ...


My birthday is Aug 6 1985 ( Im 23 )

And i will join both of those!! ( I know the NRA, but GOAL is new to me, ill go do some reading now!) ^_^ THANK YOU!!!



niteowl1970 said:


> Congrats on getting your LTC. The second amendment is a basic right that all lawful and responsible citizens should be able to enjoy.


I agree, and im so excited! Thanks a bunch 



7costanza said:


> Xactly....you now have the responsiblilty of getting another individual to do the same...go to the range, join the NRA..join GOAL.....


I absolutely will! A couple friends completed the course along with me, and i believe also submitted applications for the class A, so itll be nice to have a few people to visit the range with on a semi regular basis.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Here you go....

Gun Owners' Action League


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Nothing anyone says here is going to be of any practical use to you at all. Internet opinions are about as wasteful as a condom machine at Smith College. !


 Wolf your absolutly correct but I will tell ya I saw a vending maching at Smith 3 months ago that sold Flannel shirts, comfortable shoes and dental dams......WTF :jestera:


----------

